# Plumbers putty and copper



## plumbob78 (May 8, 2009)

Has any one ever had an issue with useing plumber putty on a copper sink and copper basket strainer. Have a customer who said she read somewhere that you cant use plumber putty for copper sinks. Never heard of it and need to know have to install the sink next tue.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It didn't affect the last one I did.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i have used it on copper with no problems. You will on porous materials and granite. But they do make a putty that wont stain.




plumbob78 said:


> Has any one ever had an issue with useing plumber putty on a copper sink and copper basket strainer. Have a customer who said she read somewhere that you cant use plumber putty for copper sinks. Never heard of it and need to know have to install the sink next tue.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't use putty on marble. Better check with mfg. of copper sink.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I have never heard that but if the customer doesn't want putty use an alternative such as caulking. She already has it in her head you shouldn't do it. She will find something wrong and you will be tearing it out. As long as it's not an unreasonable demand the customer is always right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

You could use silicone. I have found silicone works real well in 3 comp sinks due to the heavy detergents, etc and hot water.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had good luck with this. Even safe for cultured marble, so they say. But no problems in 3 years.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never even had the opportunity to install a copper sink myself.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Bill said:


> Never even had the opportunity to install a copper sink myself.


 Oh, you're one of those pex sink installers, are'nt you?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't put in many copper sinks although I recall one that was of a heavy gauge, actual copper construction. At the time I used stainless putty on it and of course it stained it! But there was no coating on the copper and a scotchbrite took care of it.
I've never done one that was actual copper like the first but I've since done two lavs and another kitchen sink that were "copper". They differed in that there was some kind of enamel or clear coating over them (and all very lightweight!) and on these I used clear silicone and never had a problem. The kitchen sink I believe was copper clad steel as a magnet would stick to it but the silicone did a nice job on it.

If I were you I'd err on the side of caution and leave the putty on the truck and use either a silicone or latex caulk of some kind.


----------

